# Some short film clips to score too



## Markrs (Jul 12, 2021)

Was hard to know where to post this on the forum as there is no sub forum for resources.

Someone has kindly put together some film clips with no music and shared them via Google drive. This might be useful if you want to practice scoring to films.

Short Film Clips


----------



## wahey73 (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, there are some nice clips included. My normal go to is https://thecuetube.com/ Even there can be found lots of cues waiting to be scored and shared.


----------



## LOU (Jul 24, 2021)

Thank you very much Markrs, this is a like gold mine for me.


----------



## Manfred (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you Markrs!


----------



## Seabass001 (Oct 20, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Was hard to know where to post this on the forum as there is no sub forum for resources.
> 
> Someone has kindly put together some film clips with no music and shared them via Google drive. This might be useful if you want to practice scoring to films.
> 
> Short Film Clips



Thanks!


----------



## Kery Michael (Oct 20, 2022)

Whoa! Lot of excellent clips! Thanks for sharing.

Though your embedded video didn’t seem to work for me.


----------



## Manfred (Oct 20, 2022)

I too can’t access the embedded video.


----------

